# I Got 999 First World Problems



## YMZ PE (Aug 7, 2012)

Post your trivial first world problems until we hit 1k.

My first first world problem: brainstorming spamfest ideas with Knightfox for weeks and coming up with nothing. Oh wait...


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry, I only have third world problems.


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2012)

My office chair is uncomfortable.

I can't get the color and contrast of my left monitor to match my right monitor.

My iPhone's graphics stutter a bit on some games when there are a lot of programs open at the same time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm fighting a nasty slice on the golf course.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2012)

My electric bill is too high.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2012)

I need to restart my computer once per week because it starts to slow down a bit.


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2012)

The adhesive for the binding on my graph paper isn't as secure as I'd like.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

My coffee wasn't hot enough this morning.


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2012)

My coffee was Hazelnut when I really wanted their French Vanilla.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

It took two attempts to electronically file a flight plan.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 7, 2012)

I need to wait until Saturday for beer fest.


----------



## goodal (Aug 7, 2012)

My office chair has started catching at various points when I lean back.

Oh and I still haven't sold my house.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I have to walk across the hall to pick up something I printed.


----------



## MGX (Aug 7, 2012)

I need an adapter to hook my Xbox up via HDMI. It's slightly blurry using component cable.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm eating breakfast 20 minutes later than usual this morning.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't decide which books to purchase of Amazon.


----------



## goodal (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm bored.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I have to prepare for an interview for a position I don't want, so I can use it as leverage to get a promotion.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

My neighbor is complaining that my new trees block her "view" of the mountains.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2012)

I did that and my employer thought I was bluffing. Too bad for them that I wasn't.

Someone stole my orange, dry-erase marker.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

My red pen is almost out of ink.


----------



## Adrenaline (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone accidentally brewed de-caf instead of regular; we promptly discarded it down the drain.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2012)

My left sock has a hole in it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I have to prepare for an interview for a position I don't want, so I can use it as leverage to get a promotion.


That's the only way to get a raise around here.

My Krispey Kreme donut was warm, not hot.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My Krispey Kreme donut was warm, not hot.


I went to a new one here recently and the dozen I picked up from the drive thru were not hot. I took them back and they gave me a fresh hot dozen and let me keep the dozen I already had.

I can't figure out where I want to eat for lunch.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2012)

The mini fridge I was given when I got hired on doesn't have an automatic ice maker.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I can only afford the one day a week ski pass.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 7, 2012)

My remote key for my car needs a new battery.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2012)

The pinwheel in the garden keeps throwing a blade.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't seem to keep my car clean with all the damn bugs along the highway.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't want to have to serve on jury duty next week.

On the flip side, I fixed my garage door sensor issue I was having.


----------



## goodal (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't get the grease out from under my fingernails.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

Lunch isn't for another 30 minutes and I'm already hungry.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 7, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> On the flip side, I fixed my garage door sensor issue I was having.


This reminds me of a conversation I had with my (formerly third world) daddy.

Dad: [proudly] "I fixed the garage door opener."

Me: "I thought you hired someone to fix it."

Dad: "I fixed it with money."

I have to wait two months till my cell phone contract expires so I can get an iPhone at a discount.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

I cant get 4G coverage for my cell phone at work


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't get cell coverage at home without special repeater equipment, even though the "computer" states I'm in an excellent coverage area...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2012)

My coffee pot in the office doesn't have an auto-off timer.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

I ate too much for lunch and now I'm sleepy.


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2012)

If I want a Chick-Fil-A milkshake, I'll have to walk all the way across the street.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm having trouble deciding which take-out joint to get dinner from tonight.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I refuse to pay seventy five cents for a soda from the machine.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm sharing a construction trailer with all men. I thought we had an unspoken understanding about not pooping in the trailer bathroom, much less not leaving your dingleberries behind, but I was wrong. Barf.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I have to wait two months till my cell phone contract expires so I can get an iPhone at a discount.


You should wait longer. Android &gt; Apple 



Supe said:


> If I want a Chick-Fil-A milkshake, I'll have to walk all the way across the street.


Ya but then your political views will be challenged! 

Not enough hours in the day...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

My car doesn't drive very well in the snow.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I'm sharing a construction trailer with all men. I thought we had an unspoken understanding about not pooping in the trailer bathroom, much less not leaving your dingleberries behind, but I was wrong. Barf.


:lmao:

Where does one do this if not in the trailer?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2012)

Soon on YMZ's desk... like a BOSS!


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

I hate having to get up early to go to the gym.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 7, 2012)

It's hard to choose what vehicle to drive to the office, there's 4 in the yard...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2012)

Running low on vitamins.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

My company truck just threw a "check engine" light.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 7, 2012)

My Mercedes is currently not running.


----------



## EAZY (Aug 7, 2012)

It's too cold in this office with the AC on.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

A bitch ain't one.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 7, 2012)

my cell phone doesn't know what time zone its in.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 7, 2012)

Its snowing in the Brooks range... Summer wasn't long enough to get all my projects done.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

I've got an eye-strain headache from working at my computer too much today.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 7, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> A bitch ain't one.


I feel bad for you son.

Sephora is taking too long to ship all the Lancome makeup I ordered.


----------



## EAZY (Aug 7, 2012)

Had a bid opening for a project today. I just announced the results via an email that said "Bid Resluts" in the subject.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm nearly out of jim beam


----------



## envirotex (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't have enough time this week to spam eb.com.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 7, 2012)

had a difficult time deciding if I wanted the store brand or name brand mattress protector


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

The battery in my laptop is dying a lot faster than it used to.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2012)

Watching TV: 200 channels of nothing...


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm really nearly out of jim beam


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## goodal (Aug 8, 2012)

If my back doesn't quit hurting, I won't be able to work out today AND

a tree in my yard has decided during the olympics is a great time to grow tall enough to block my satelite signal at night.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wish the LED string lighting I have outside wasn't as troublesome as the old-school incadescents. Same old crap, one goes out and half the string is out. I think the voltage is too high for the tiny leads on the LEDs.


----------



## csb (Aug 8, 2012)

The vibrate setting on my Samsung Galaxy SII buzzes way too much for facebook crap.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 8, 2012)

My cell phone is getting a little old so the battery doesn't last as long as it used to.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 8, 2012)

I skinned my elbow going down the water slide a few weeks back and it's not healing fast enough.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2012)

I wish I could find another Vertex 3 solid state drive for under $100 so that I can RAID 2 of them together.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 8, 2012)

They put too much ice in my rootbeer at Arbys.


----------



## goodal (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't decide on which chiropractor to have fix my back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 8, 2012)

The water from the fountain isn't cold enough.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 8, 2012)

I think my wireless mouse is dying. New batteries and its still acting flaky.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm out of post-it notes and we don't have any more in the stock-room.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2012)

its too cold at my desk...have to wear winter clothes to work when it is 90+ degrees outside


----------



## EAZY (Aug 8, 2012)

The light bulb in our fridge is out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> I think my wireless mouse is dying. New batteries and its still acting flaky.


Logitech or BUST!

Beer isn't allowed at work...


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2012)

I left my good coffee at home today so I have to drink coffee from the office coffee pot.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 9, 2012)

A 24" monitor just isn't big enough anymore....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm 5 hours shy of being able to use PTO to take every Friday off for the rest of the year.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 9, 2012)

I was expecting to hear more problems from the eccentric, rich engineers on this board.

Example: I can't buy a tiger right now because I exceeded my ATM withdrawal limit after spending phatty money on a new airplane hangar earlier today.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 9, 2012)

Our network at the office is lagging today.

(this always seems to happen when I have a deadline)


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2012)

just had MS project installed on the work computer yesterday afternoon and I haven't a clue on how to use it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I was expecting to hear more problems from the eccentric, rich engineers on this board.
> 
> Example: I can't buy a tiger right now because I exceeded my ATM withdrawal limit after spending phatty money on a new airplane hangar earlier today.


I can't afford to get a housecleaning service because I just paid to have the backyard landscaped.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 9, 2012)

I had to drive the Barracuda to work because the Stngray blew a seal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 9, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I had to drive the Barracuda to work because the Stngray blew a seal.


If I were a seal, I think I would decline getting blown by a stingray.


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2012)

My wallet is so fat it's hurting my right ass cheek.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2012)

We ONLY have 2 tvs in the house.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> We ONLY have 2 tvs in the house.


_"She's teasing you, nobody has two TVs"_






Raining here right now. Wish some lightning would pop up too so our volleyball game would get cancelled and I could watch the Packer game.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 9, 2012)

A can of Diet Pepsi exploded in the car while I was driving today. So I says to EB "I guess that's why they call it 'pop'" and all I heard was crickets.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 10, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I was expecting to hear more problems from the eccentric, rich engineers on this board.
> 
> Example: I can't buy a tiger right now because I exceeded my ATM withdrawal limit after spending phatty money on a new airplane hangar earlier today.


I'm not rich anymore. I was rich, then I bought a plane.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> We ONLY have 2 tvs in the house.


We do too, but ours are 19" CRTs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 10, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting to hear more problems from the eccentric, rich engineers on this board.
> ...


Is that a hole in the sky you throw money into?


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 10, 2012)

We just bought a 24" LED TV for the bedroom and the damn thing is too bright.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 10, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Exactly. A boat is pretty expensive but at least you can legally install your own parts and it doesn't require an annual inspection.


----------



## Adrenaline (Aug 10, 2012)

The gas pumps here automatically shut off when you reach $100. So annoying having to replace the nozzle, re-swipe the card, and start pumping for that last $20.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > We ONLY have 2 tvs in the house.
> ...


that is what one of them is too. the second is a 24 inch flat screen that we cashed in marriott reward points to get.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


You are the 1%!


----------



## goodal (Aug 10, 2012)

Got alot of crap to do at work before going on vaca.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wish I was going on vaca.


----------



## cement (Aug 10, 2012)

only have enough fequent flier miles to fly coach


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm nearly out of Jim Beam...again.

Actually, I want to know how fried pickles, a bowl of french onion soup, chicken fingers and fries, ribs and mashed potatos and two sweet teas managed to be $67.99 after we left a tip....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2012)

My DVR wasnt big enough to keep more than 6 "episodes" of the olympics.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 12, 2012)

My son broke his finger wakeboarding this week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2012)

There's a small section of sod in the backyard that just decided to die.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 13, 2012)

did it die or just turn brown... it might just be in shock. check for moth larva too...

Edit: ooohhh... my problem

I have to save EACH and EVERY individual e-mail into the appropriate project folders on the server and am dealing with a back log of 4 years.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2012)

It's a neat line along one of the edges of the yard. I checked it out this morning to see that the sprinklers were getting it (they were). Because it's along the edge of the yard, perhaps the landscaper accidentally placed it over the top of some landscape fabric...

Next problem:

I have three big expenses coming up in the next 2 months that I can't seem to fit into my budget: Registration for my Camaro, Car insurance renewal, and another endorsement on some Tax Leins I have.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wish I didn't have jury duty the next 2 days.

On the flip side, it will allow for more EB.com spamming. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2012)

Back-to-back problems:

eb.com'ers don't seem to know their mountain wildlife...


----------



## frazil (Aug 13, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Back-to-back problems:
> 
> eb.com'ers don't seem to know their mountain wildlife...


are you talking about the moose JR posted on FB?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 13, 2012)

Looked like a giraffe to me...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2012)

I was at least happy he guessed something that had 4 legs and fur...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 13, 2012)

The backup to the spare laptop has 36 viruses on it...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2012)

My water wasn't cold enough so I poured it out and got some more.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2012)

The bacon on my sammich was cold.


----------



## willsee (Aug 13, 2012)

My gym doesn't have a pool


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 13, 2012)

my gym has a pool but they use to much chlorine.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 13, 2012)

My company-provided jeans are 1/2" too short.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> my gym has a pool but they use to much chlorine.


if you are smelling the chlorine that usually means they aren't using ENOUGH chlorine...at least thats what the pool place told us.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 14, 2012)

I disagree. For a summer (a few years back) I swam at LSU's Rec Center to shed some weight. The place reeked of chlorine. In three months, the rubber straps of three sets of goggles practically melted and the same number of swimsuits "burned". Too much chlorine.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 14, 2012)

Being on Texas time in AZ, and having to work in my hotel room before my client opens shop.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 14, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Back-to-back problems:
> 
> eb.com'ers don't seem to know their mountain wildlife...


You mean they confused the pic below with a real animal? People gotta get outta the city more...


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 14, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > my gym has a pool but they use to much chlorine.
> ...


I think the pool place is suckering you into using to much chlorine and thus boosting their sales.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2012)

we don't use chlorine anyways...we are a bacquacil family...no chlorine smell ever


----------



## csb (Aug 14, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I was at least happy he guessed something that had 4 legs and fur...


It was the biggest pika I had ever seen.

Bought $20 worth of frozen waffles yesterday. Only had room for three packages in the upstairs freezer. The rest had to go in the basement deep freeze.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2012)

^why?


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 14, 2012)

why not?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 14, 2012)

Just paid $8 for a damn jar of Raspberry preserves.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2012)

that's a lot of waffles


----------



## pbrme (Aug 14, 2012)

My cable internet seams too slow, why does firefox need to "think" before it loads a page..?. 3 seconds to load a picture, really? Those a$$holes in the future will have it made, braodband for them will be a word like tapedeck.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 14, 2012)

pbrme said:


> My cable internet seams too slow, why does firefox need to "think" before it loads a page..?. 3 seconds to load a picture, really? Those a$$holes in the future will have it made, braodband for them will be a word like tapedeck.


Check your speeds here. Will give you a pretty good indication of where you are at. Also could be that you are discovering a hardware bottleneck. As magnetic hard drives fill up, access times are increased, and things begin to run slower. Could be your GPU as well depending on age. Updating the drivers for that could boost things a bit. You might be running a bit low on system memory as well which can cause a PC to "think" longer until more memory is available. If you had a solid state hard drive as your main system drive, you would virtually have no "thinking" time. 

Really don't feel like traveling to VA next week for work.


----------



## pbrme (Aug 14, 2012)

^ I was just checking in on the 1st world complaint dept.

Do you think 2nd and 3rd world countries manscape? A chore for sure... there's even businesses evolved from this topic.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 14, 2012)

The toilets keep backing up in the annex building.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 14, 2012)

Mr. YMZ is verbally harassing me to join The Sims Social so I can build him a fire station. It's a lot harder to ignore a Sims request in person than on Facebook.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2012)

My company is phasing out the company-provided cell phones and instead will provide a $48 bi-weekly stipend. I hate mixing my work contacts with my personal ones.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 16, 2012)

It is time to renew my ICC certs again.

At least they are cheaper than the NFPA counterparts.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 20, 2012)

Last night the wife and I were flipping between two HD movies on our LCD TV, and they were both at commercial at the same time. :suicide1:


----------



## envirotex (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^ they do that on purpose

And for my first world problem...line between the toilet and the wall in the upstairs bathroom busted and flooded the kitchen below. Have to take off work to meet the insurance adjuster.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 21, 2012)

Sapper said:


> means I have to put the panier on the bike to tote my laptop with me


No backpack or messenger bag?


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2012)

envirotex said:


> ^^^ they do that on purpose
> 
> And for my first world problem...line between the toilet and the wall in the upstairs bathroom busted and flooded the kitchen below. Have to take off work to meet the insurance adjuster.


Welcome to my world, Tex! Be prepared to be screwed by the adjusters, who will reimburse you by the square inch for drywall, etc...

Granted, mine was flooded thanks to a 5 year old. My neighbor has now had his house flood TWICE from the toilet, once from the line itself, once from the plastic fitting that goes to the tank. His wiped out the entire downstairs.


----------



## pbrme (Aug 21, 2012)

My waterproof camera isn't waterproof anymore. Now the wife and I have to limit ourselves to eating out only two times a week instead of three, for a whole month, so we can afford another $180 replacement camera. F4ck


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2012)

EB.com isn't as entertaining as usual today, so it makes spamming at work that much tougher.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm depending on Supe to spice up EB today.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2012)

My coworkers sitting next to me are eating late lunches and the smells of their food is making me hungry enough to eat a 2nd lunch.


----------



## ventilator (Aug 21, 2012)

My office shares a wall, a very thin wall, with the bathroom so I hear everything


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 21, 2012)

^ that would suck!!!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2012)

Supe said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ they do that on purpose
> ...


That plastic fitting on the high pressure hose is what got us too.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ That happened to me a couple months ago. Fortunately I was home when it gave so the damage wasn't as bad as it could have been. I had to laugh when I read the name brand on the tag that was attached to the hose - "FloodSafe". My ass.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 22, 2012)

The FloodSafe device works...but the piece of metal that holds it on to the tubing fails, making it pointless. We look at (no joke) over 1,000 water supply lines a year in my lab.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2012)

My Ferrari broke down, my chauffeur got high, and smashed up my stretch Rolls up on

Rodeo Drive.


----------



## Otter (Aug 22, 2012)

We've been on double secret probation all semester.


----------



## Boon (Aug 22, 2012)

Those assholes stole the wrong fucking exam.


----------



## RMS Titanic (Aug 22, 2012)

People just keep dropping by unexpectedly.


----------



## Mary Ann (Aug 22, 2012)

Tha dolt, Mike Mulligan forgot the freakin' ramp, so now I'm a goddam furnace in some podunk backwater.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 22, 2012)

This is some quality spam. Now we just need the sexy Latinas ready to chat and this thread will have served its purpose.


----------



## Otter (Aug 22, 2012)

Some Omegas danced on my face.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 22, 2012)

Sapper said:


> that I carry in my panier or messenger bag or backpack (happy now Il Padrino?).


Hey... I'm just trying to help. I want you to have the right street cred that you just won't get with paniers! Sure, SF is no NYC - but it can't be that different! Have you seen Triple Rush?


----------



## Boon (Aug 22, 2012)

Otter said:


> Some Omegas danced on my face.


Who was it?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2012)

Mary Ann said:


> Tha dolt, Mike Mulligan forgot the freakin' ramp, so now I'm a goddam furnace in some podunk backwater.


You are a beautiful steam shovel Mary Ann...

Son's finger broken while wakeboarding has to be set with screws.


----------



## Otter (Aug 22, 2012)

Boon said:


> Otter said:
> 
> 
> > Some Omegas danced on my face.
> ...


It was Greg and Douggie and some of the other Hitler youth.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2012)

Little Caesars double billed me for my pizza. There is no way one of their pizzas is worth $10...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 22, 2012)

Depends on how high drunk you are.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 22, 2012)

I booked a trip to South America for next year with airline miles, but I only had enough to fly first class one way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 23, 2012)

Went on a SAR mission for a 10 year old who had been picked up and put into a child protection shelter that refused to notify the police until 6 hours AFTER SAR teams were looking for him.

Other than being really f'n tired (started at 0400), am just glad the youngster is safe &amp; sound.


----------



## EAZY (Aug 23, 2012)

I nicked myself while manscaping last night.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm BORRRRRRRRRED. I ran out of posts to read. I haven't nicked myself while YMZscaping at least. Does manscaping involve only shears/razors? If so, what's the male equivalent of hot waxing? "Implementing a scorched-earth policy"?


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


>



Love that whole routine, especially the bit about cell phones. "It's going to fucking outer space, just give it a minute!"


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 24, 2012)

My manscaping only involves clippers cuz I'm mad fluffy, yo!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Aug 24, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I'm BORRRRRRRRRED. I ran out of posts to read. I haven't nicked myself while YMZscaping at least. Does manscaping involve only shears/razors? If so, what's the male equivalent of hot waxing? "Implementing a scorched-earth policy"?


You should see my barbers face when I tell him I want the straight razor.


----------



## EAZY (Aug 27, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I'm BORRRRRRRRRED. I ran out of posts to read. I haven't nicked myself while YMZscaping at least. Does manscaping involve only shears/razors? If so, what's the male equivalent of hot waxing? "Implementing a scorched-earth policy"?


just hair clippers


----------



## EAZY (Aug 27, 2012)

DirecTV and Pac12 network still haven't reached an agreement.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 29, 2012)

A slate device w/ my bonus?! Ugh, really!?


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 30, 2012)

Crap, I'm taking a beating in my 3rd-world leader dead pool


----------



## csb (Sep 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> that's a lot of waffles


We've already eaten them all.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 5, 2012)

The drawer pull is coming off my office desk.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 5, 2012)

HFMD means I can't eat anything solid due to throat blisters...then hubby accidentally hit me in the mouth and split my lips so soup is out too. Looks like ice cream for dinner tonight.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 5, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> hubby hit me in the mouth


That is either a bad situation, worded poorly, or intentionally vague.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 5, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > hubby accidentally hit me in the mouth
> ...


Fixt. Would it help if I mentioned he hit me with the baby's head?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm out of cheese.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 6, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Gotta be quicker bringin' that sammich instead of tending to the kiddo!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 6, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> ...then hubby accidentally hit me in the mouth and split my lips so soup is out too.


Looks like you shouldn't have accidentally forgotten to make dinner.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 6, 2012)

The DVR in the living room can only record 2 shows at the same time, so I wasn't able to watch an hour of the football game...


----------



## goodal (Sep 6, 2012)

^ this


----------



## pbrme (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## maryannette (Sep 13, 2012)

I had to go to the refrigerator in the garage to get a glass of wine because the refrigerator in the kitchen doesn't have room for a box of wine.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2012)

pbrme said:


>


They're all flatter than Iowa = problem.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 15, 2012)

^ Because they look like _children!_


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Back on track with this thread ....

I was telling my sister how I felt that it was really unfair that now that I am divorced, my tax liability went up.

My sister responded ... really?! Even with those taxes that went up, don't you still net more than the average family of four in america. Sounds like a first world problem to me .... 



Maybe it is a first world problem. I still don't think it's fair.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 16, 2012)

Paying taxes on a first world income is a first world problem...but rubbing that in someone's face when they simply need to vent is a first world attitude problem.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 20, 2012)

The guy emptying the construction trailer holding tank keeps staring at me but doesn't say anything and it creeps me out. He looks like Bryan Cranston in Breaking Bad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

The two McDonalds I frequent in the morning for a drink and a hashbrown charge different tax rates, but are located in the same city only about 2 miles apart. One charges $2.13 the other $2.16. The items are both $1 each so I know it is the taxes that are different. WTF is up with that


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> The two McDonalds I frequent in the morning for a drink and a hashbrown charge different tax rates, but are located in the same city only about 2 miles apart. One charges $2.13 the other $2.16. The items are both $1 each so I know it is the taxes that are different. WTF is up with that


Local option sales tax.

Cross the river into Columbia, SC and sales taxes go up two cets per dollar on prepared food (fixing to be three if they pass a sales 'transportation' sales tax).

Then they wonder why they are losing businesses and shoppers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2012)

^ that would make sense...the more expensive on is closer to the capital and lincoln tomb site so they probably part of the beautification district stuff.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2012)

I figured out your problem. 



snickerd3 said:


> The two McDonalds I frequent in the morning


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 21, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> The guy emptying the construction trailer holding tank keeps staring at me but doesn't say anything and it creeps me out. He looks like Bryan Cranston in Breaking Bad.


He can't converse when he's too busy eye f#cking you :mf_boff:


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 21, 2012)

Just think about what he does at home after staring at you all day. That may really creep you out...

Happy Friday! :thumbs:


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 21, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Just think about what he does at home after staring at you all day. That may really creep you out...
> 
> Happy Friday! :thumbs:



Tickle his pickle? Yank his doodle dandy? Dial the Bone-a-Phone? Choke Kojak?

The smell of raw sewage emanating from the holding tank brought some extra romance to this particular eye f#cking session (never used that phrase before, thanks EM uke: ).


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 21, 2012)

They don't call it a petunia truck for nothing


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 22, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Just think about what he does at home after staring at you all day. That may really creep you out...
> ...


Yes, I can see it now. Him lying butt naked, spread eagle on his bed after work, with a few candles strewn about and a couple squirts of Liquid Ass (awesome product by the way for punking people at the office) in the air to recreate the mood, doing the knuckle shuffle on his piss pump as thoughts of you dance around his mind.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 22, 2012)

My dumbass cost my softball team the game tonight. Typically I play catcher, but tonight I said I could play outfield because a couple guys were hurt and we needed help in the outfield. So, long story short, late in the game we were up by 1 run with the bases loaded and 2 outs and I drop a pop fly to deep right center field. Bases clear, and we only score 1 in the last inning to ultimately lose by 2.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2012)

To add insult to injury, I left my bat a the field. It was a $130 DiMarini bat. F*ck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> They don't call it a petunia truck for nothing


Honey wagon, down here in the south.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 24, 2012)

^Honey Wagon is term in use around here too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> To add insult to injury, I left my bat a the field. It was a $130 DiMarini bat. F*ck.


The field coordinator found my bat. Not sure where, but she did. And I get it back before my game on Friday.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 27, 2012)

Out of coffee this morning at home so I had to stop in at SBUX, then because I didn't have any coffee this morning, I forgot the power cord for my laptop and couldn't use it during my 7:30am meeting. Good thing I realy didn't need it anyway...the laptop, not the coffee. Seriously addicted.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 27, 2012)

My Lord.

The yard guy spilled brandy on the creamy Connelly hides in my Aston.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 27, 2012)

My ice cream sandwich started to melt in the golf cart while traveling from one end of the site to the other.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2012)

My Gigabyte H67M motherboard I bought used off Ebay didn't come with an I/O shield. :madgo:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2012)

My cellphone needed to be hard reset. Not sure why, but now I'm stuck re-installing all of my apps and contacts.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 1, 2012)

My neighbor lets his bushes hang over the sidewalk, and tonight when I was walking the dog I was stabbed by his yucca in three places.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^ Off the shelf headers from a big name FTL.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 2, 2012)

I forgot and left the water in the garden running for about two hours last night.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ Off the shelf headers from a big name FTL.


I have yet to see a set of factory-coated headers that I thought were worth a shit. Next time I do a set, I'm sending them to AirBorn who are just outside of Charlotte. Very reputable, and do it for most of the NASCAR teams.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2012)

For The Loss.

FWIW, I had my headers Cermachromed. They're about 7 years old and are flaking a little bit. Granted this is in an enormously wet and humid climate year 'round. YMMV.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2012)

"Games shown on NBC and ESPN are not part of NFL SUNDAY TICKET."


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 2, 2012)

My housekeeper crashed the Land Rover while taking it in for detailing.

Now she's going to be out of work while her femur heals. Who will clean the house?


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn, now Hockey looks like the season will not happen due to another lock-out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2012)

ngnrd - PE said:


> Nor are the games which are broadcast on NFL Network, CBS, or Fox.


No they show the Thurs. games as being part of the package. But yes, anything on the local networks aren't.


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> My housekeeper crashed the Land Rover while taking it in for detailing.
> 
> Now she's going to be out of work while her femur heals. Who will clean the house?


By clean the house, do you mean mop up the blood from her body after you killed her for crashing your car?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2012)

Howard, my next door neighbor, won't keep his jumbo jet off my airport.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Damn, now Hockey looks like the season will not happen due to another lock-out.


I KNOW!!!!! They need to figure it out soon, or else I wont get my usualy christmas present of Hawks/Blues tickets this year.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 3, 2012)

We won't be able to use the company box seats and drink beer the entire game on the company's dime.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 3, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Howard, my next door neighbor, won't keep his jumbo jet off my airport.


Maybe your ATC is seeking out his jumbo jet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2012)

^I got that one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2012)

^So did I. Good one.

Thread cross-pollenation is always amusing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe Capt's treadmill is in better condition for take off


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 3, 2012)

woke up to find that the spare truck has a flat tire...


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 3, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Howard, my next door neighbor, won't keep his jumbo jet off my airport.
> ...


That or TSA has slacked off and there's a major hole in the security procedures.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 4, 2012)

^ He said hole.

_*ernie laugh*_


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2012)

No IR emitter on the PS3 for universal remote controls. Bluetooth only.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Got a quote back for 4 new Goodyear Assurance Triple-Tred, $870. 

Continentals were even more...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2012)

It won't stop raining, it's been a week since I've seen that big yellow thing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> It won't stop raining, it's been a week since I've seen that big yellow thing.


Did you move to Seattle? I suppose it's better than snow...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 4, 2012)

Temps are expected to drop into the 20's this weekend. Damn it got cold fast.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > It won't stop raining, it's been a week since I've seen that big yellow thing.
> ...


I had a chance of ending someplace similar. Besides, I like snow.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 4, 2012)

^ P-town? Heading there this weekend, the wife is running her first marathon. I'm supposed to take pictures and bike.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2012)

It only seems like every month is like that here.


----------



## cement (Oct 5, 2012)

I came to this debate and my *%^# staff left the teleprompter back at the office...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2012)

pbrme said:


> ^ P-town? Heading there this weekend, the wife is running her first marathon. I'm supposed to take pictures and bike.


Where I come from, P-Town means something quite different.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wish I didn't have to back up 1.5TB of data on my home network hard drive just so I can update the firmware. A lot of data to move...


----------



## mevans154 (Aug 6, 2013)

I went to the bathroom, and after I sat down I realized I didn't have anything to read and didn't have my smart phone to play a game.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 6, 2013)

My internet connection isn't fast enough to view surveillance video of my house on my cell phone in real time.


----------



## goodal (Aug 6, 2013)

My mexican lunch has left a nasty aftertaste.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 6, 2013)

I had to sit through a 45 minute phone meeting just to find out that my life insurance policy is underfunded if I want to retire at age 60...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Got a new high end laptop almost a week ago but have not had time to configure it and/or test it out.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Got a new high end laptop almost a week ago but have not had time to configure it and/or test it out.




Same here. The company got generous and offered me a chance to upgrade before my current machine went tango uniform.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 6, 2013)

The soap in the office bathroom smells bad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2013)

My steak was too well done, so I threw it out.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 22, 2013)

The AC couldn't keep the temp down today because the sun was baking the tinted window that I sit next to on the 16th floor overlooking the Connecticut River and the historic Colt Firearms factory.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2013)

Worried about maintaining 5 cars for a four person family.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2013)

The mock drafts on ESPN never seem to go like they do when you draft for real...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 23, 2013)

My vanpool pickup is five miles from my house... Of course the alternative is to drive 80 miles round trip, so really not complaining.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 23, 2013)

XM Weather/Radio receiver in the plane malfunctioned over the weekend. No color weather radar and all I had to listen to was AM radio.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 23, 2013)

not only is my lunch not organic... it has gluten and dairy in it..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> not only is my lunch not organic... it has gluten and dairy in it..


all of my lunches are like that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Aug 30, 2013)

Paving on I-395 is closing down the exit ramps until 5:00 AM, forcing me to go through two additional stoplights.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 30, 2013)

My fantasy football draft took a little too long last night and I didn't get to bed at my usual bedtime.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2013)

we ran out of oxidizer for the pool so it is getting a little cloudy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

The air conditioner in the commuter van is a tad on the cold side in the mornings.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 3, 2013)

I cant use the leaf blower my parents gave me because I dont have a "mixed gas" container.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 4, 2013)

My parents gave me an Ace gift card, but I prefer Lowes.


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2013)

The sound deadening in my race car isn't as easily removable as I'd hoped.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2013)

2-part problem:

When people send you pdf's in "non-standard" sheet sizes. How the hell am I supposed to print an entire 12x18 to scale without a plotter?

Our scanner/copier won't do multi-sized scans/copies. If I want to copy a proposal or geotech report with both 8.5x11 and 11x17 sheets I have to split it into multiple sessions (and I have to merge pdf's if I have to scan it). Heaven forbid I have to make multiple copies...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 10, 2013)

The new coffee maker brews the coffee so hot that I have to wait before I can place the cover on my mug at my desk in order to not burn my mouth.

It's a spill hazard!!!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 10, 2013)

my starkist tuna salad pouch has water chestnuts in it...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2013)

was that unexpected or are they supposed to be there?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2013)

It took the waiter 20 minutes to split our lunch bill. There were only 6 of us there...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 10, 2013)

There isn't a restaurant within an easy walking distance of my office, I either have to bring my lunch or eat at the crappy cafeteria in the lobby.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2013)

^ Brown bagging it FTW!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2013)

Sapper said:


> There isn't a restaurant within an easy walking distance of my office, I either have to bring my lunch or eat at the crappy cafeteria in the lobby.




Our cafeteria is down the street on main campus and the school expects staff and faculty to pay for their own parking sticker to park over there... we don't even have a community fridge or microwave here so most people walk next door to Kroger's bistro...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2013)

The support posts in my 1200sf basement make trying to build a home theatre difficult.


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2013)

What's giving you problems? Seating? Projection?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm looking to finish-out my basement, so I'm working on the overall framing layout. There's a beam that runs the length of my basement that has a pair of intermediate support posts that are literally right in the middle of the room. Trying to get a room the right size that doesn't end up with posts in the viewing area is difficult (but not impossible)...


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2013)

If you post a sketch on AVSforum.com, they've got some pretty keen guys there (including some pros) that are great about coming up with layouts, speaker positioning, where to install risers, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2013)

+1 for AVSforum. I have the same type of beam running the length of my basement. The drywall covers that portion and then some very nice oak finish surrounding the support pole. The oak trim juts out a bit so that an outlet was installed there. I can always post some pics of this too.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 11, 2013)

Would need to spend a bunch of money to finish my basement and put in a theater, but I'm thinking about it


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd have to spend an unfathomable amount of money to add a basement.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2013)

I was getting estimates for about $25k to have a contractor finish the basement. A wetbar, a 3/4 bath, a home theatre, and a bunch of open space. I will probably end up doing most of it by myself, but will contract out the stuff I don't know how or don't want to do (like tape/texture, tile, some of the electrical, and plumbing). By doing it myself, I'm hoping to go with higher-end materials (hardwood floors, stone veneers, better cabinets, etc) and still come in under the $15k mark...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck with that. I finished about 800 sq. ft. in my basement. I did everything except the plumbing (1 full bath), drywall (hang/tape/texture/prime), and carpet. I still came in at around $15k after everything. And pretty much everything was low-end (cheapest tile, 2nd cheapest carpet, cheap light fixtures, etc.).


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2013)

My monthly parking tag didn't work this morning, so I had to take a ticket (which I don't plan on paying for.)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2013)

The hexa-core CPU I've been eying up which will have been released for 3 years this Jan. is STILL $500-$600.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 16, 2013)

It's not cold enough to turn on the heat, but a but too chilly to be comfortable without a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been too busy at work lately to properly spam eb.


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2013)

My wings last night were breaded, not naked.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sooooo very close to hacking the Galaxy S4 but am having trouble with the [email protected] boot-loader.


----------



## cement (Sep 21, 2013)

My fish tank really needs cleaning


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Stuck with @#$%#$^&amp; Time Warner and would really like Verizon FioS or Google Fiber instead.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 30, 2013)

kf, any truth to the rumor that wifi will replace cell service? Seems like popular mechanics (mabe science) had an article on this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2013)

^ that would be tough but not impossible. However, Wi-Fi signals are much more susceptible to interference from other devices so practicality might come into play here too. I don't see it happening anytime in the very near future.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 30, 2013)

Supposedly, the signals are boosted. Dunno the specifics.....

Threw out my four head VCR that I bought in 1989. I got it for $300, marked down from $500. It didn't have Macrovision anti-copying hardware....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2013)

There's an annoying buzz sound coming from my car's exhaust. The dealership knows this is a common problem due to faulty baffles within the mufflers from the factory, but they won't fix mine because mine didn't become a problem until after the warranty expired...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2013)

Some bastid didn't clear the time on the microwave, so I had to press two buttons instead of one!


----------



## cement (Nov 17, 2013)

my wifi reception in the basement is spotty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Nov 17, 2013)

My HD TV is too clear. It looks fake??


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2013)

They were out of biscuits this morning, so I had to put my chicken on a bagel.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 18, 2013)

My coffee is too hot and I have to wait to drink it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 18, 2013)

they still haven't released the single game tickets for sale for the blackhawks/blues game in STL on Dec 28th.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dang! My desktop PSU may not have enough juice to run 2 video cards in Cross-Fire mode.

I'm calculating approximately 607 watts at 100% load assuming a CPU utilization of 85% TDP.


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2013)

My Red Bull is warm-ish.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 20, 2013)

The office kuering is out of the drink cups that everyone prefers.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 20, 2013)

I have to walk upstairs to get the pellet ice out of the ice machine at work. And the water from the water cooler.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 20, 2013)

My office doesn't have an ice machine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 21, 2013)

I curbed one of my rims driving in the snow this morning.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 7, 2013)

My office holiday party last night made it so that I didn't get much sleep before my Reserve duty this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

I forgot to pay the electric bill and last night came home to a dark and cold house.


----------



## goodal (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a real problem.

I had to drive the wifes suv this morning because my 290hp, speed demon was stuck on an inch of ice on flat ground this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Not real. However I did wake up this morning without hot water.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2013)

My wife called me to complain that the new exhaust on my car woke her up as I left for work this morning.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 10, 2013)

I have too many vacation hours to carry over, so I have to take 8 days off at the end of the year.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

My wife's hot friend hits on me and my wife doesn't mind.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

When I mistype things on my phones touch screen


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

the new heating system in my office is kind of loud.


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

my cube is close to the printer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

in my corner office, during the winter time, there is a glare on my dual 26" in monitors from the snow-covered landscaped


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

my work truck doesn't run on natural gas.


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

the receptionist ran out of coffee flavored chocolates this morning.


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 12, 2013)

I get poor cell reception at my desk.


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

free word coffee was switched over from starbucks to seattles best.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

my christmas bonus this year was only four figures instead of five


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

work coffee


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

my christmas bonus check doesn't get cut until february


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

(things take longer in PA)


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

my wife's shampoo smells a little weird.


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had to reset my router last night so my laptop, ipad , phone, smart TV and PS3 could all pull WiFi at the same time.


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

My power goes out a couple of times each year during a storm.


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

my wood burning fire place has a gas insert.


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

I was thinking about taking the insert out, but learned that it was not rated to be a primary source of heat so

I can't build big fires in it.


----------



## Distant Thunder (Dec 12, 2013)

so I left the insert in.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2013)

Distant Thunder said:


> my cube is close to the printer.


Mine is in the same situation, except our printer doubles as a scanner and fax machine, and the nuber for our fax somehow got onto those spam call-lists. We get 1-2 calls a day where it's 15 seconds of dial-up scratching followed by the "off the hook" buzzer.


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 12, 2013)

Distant Thunder said:


> I was thinking about taking the insert out, but learned that it was not rated to be a primary source of heat so
> 
> I can't build big fires in it.


I was told by my chimney guy that big and hot is much better for the inside of your chimney. Burns off most of the things that stick to the inside of the chimney. Also, big and hot induces a better draft so particles aren't hanging around inside the chimney.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

my flat screen tv isn't 3d


----------



## ventilator (Dec 12, 2013)

my work vehicle needs an alignment, I need to schedule it myself


----------



## goodal (Dec 12, 2013)

must stay on topic...

my feet are cold.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't have any sugar cubes for making old-fashioneds.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm hungover


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Still working on that #$%^&amp; final project...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

My neighbors kid won't be home to shovel my driveway today.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 14, 2013)

My mp3 player doesn't play well with the audio system in my truck. Had to switch to a thumb drive.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 14, 2013)

My company supplied clothes occasionally have a hole or discoloration.


----------



## Jdsmith PE (Dec 14, 2013)

My employer just got bought out...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2013)

My dog get's out of his kennel and craps all over the floor of my 3car garage.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 14, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> My wife called me to complain that the new exhaust on my car woke her up as I left for work this morning.


My wife's Denali has a louder exhaust than my truck.


----------



## goodal (Dec 16, 2013)

having problems with eb.com quote function.


----------



## goodal (Dec 16, 2013)

Ah there it goes. Had to put in compatibility view.



Dexman PE said:


> My dog get's out of his kennel and craps all over the floor of my 3car garage.


^ this.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2013)

BTW, the Kennel got a new roof this weekend. F-er isn't getting out anymore...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> BTW, the Kennel got a new roof this weekend. F-er isn't getting out anymore...


mine is a friggin magician. He has escaped from a bound cage very much like this one without even opening the door:







I now have a half dozen master locks at each corner of the thing and have it weighted down because he also figured out that he can slide the plastic pan out and then move it by walking it around.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 16, 2013)

I have 63 vacation hours to be used and cannot since the other engineer, my partner/counter part already booked the last two weeks of the year and one of us has to stay available.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^ I made mine out of plywood and 2x4's built on top of a pallate. It was originally open across the top, but the f-er learned how to jump. So then I extended the sides up another foot (now 4' tall). He still got out. Then I put a roof over the only side he could climb out of. He still got out. This weekend, I fully enclosed the SOB.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 16, 2013)

That's crazy. I came home one day and found mine out of his (normally) locked crate. He learned how to push on the corner connections and then squeeze himself out. Then I zip-tied the corners shut; he chewed through them and again got out. Then I master-locked them. He attempted to get out by chewing through the locks. serious bite marks through the lock but he never got out. He's a 50-60 lb black lab. I have no clue how he didn't scalp himself. His plan B was to slide the pan out and walk the thing around and in the process pi$$ and $h!t and walk through it. Do you know how fun that is to clean out of the crate wires?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

easy problem to solve...don't have pets!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> easy problem to solve...don't have pets!!!


I've shared similar sentiments about kids.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2013)

Our last dog was in one of those wire crates inside the house. She learned how to projectile $hit all over the wall...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > easy problem to solve...don't have pets!!!
> ...


Tell me again how things went in Vegas...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2013)

^ the buffet was good?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 16, 2013)

I can't find any Christmas coffee mugs that I like.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2013)

My snow blower has a flat tire and I have to shovel.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 17, 2013)

My grill ran out of gas, now I have to grill chops in the oven??


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2013)

The security guard who patrols my gated community has a loud exhaust


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2013)

My beer is warm...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> The security guard who patrols my gated community has a loud exhaust


I would advise him to change his diet...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2013)

My children's nanny hits on me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 22, 2013)

I couldn't fly the plane this weekend due to weather and had to drive instead.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't have enough room for all my wife's shoes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 23, 2013)

my wallet can't hold more than $1000 cash...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 23, 2013)

My walk in closet doesn't stay very warm during the winter.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 23, 2013)

One of the new fluorescent bulbs quit working in my master closet on the ceiling fan.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2013)

Ran out of wrapping paper


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 25, 2013)

Ahh, my daughter got too many Christmas gifts.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 26, 2013)

Signed up for amazon prime, just found out that my "smart" blu-ray player is non-compatible and has to be replaced to utilize Prime in the living room...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 28, 2013)

My COLA raise this year was only 2%


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 28, 2013)

^^^2.6% I was put on salary too so now I lost my overtime.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 28, 2013)

I guess they offset the usual 3% raise with a 3rd floating holiday and a couple more paid national holidays... :dunno:


----------



## cement (Dec 29, 2013)

I only got one parking pass for the ski condo


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

The water dispenser on my refrigerator doesn't work.


----------



## goodal (Dec 30, 2013)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> One of the new fluorescent bulbs quit working in my master closet on the ceiling fan.




You have a ceiling fan in your closet? That is just too much.

Apparently, I am among the 5 people in the world working today.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm working today too


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 31, 2013)

both of our plotters broke down.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 9, 2014)

Someone took my spot in the office refrigerator today...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 9, 2014)

Three snow shovels hanging in the garage and all of them have an annoying crack in the plastic.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 9, 2014)

The air temp in my office is cooler than my preference due to the window being to large.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 9, 2014)

I have to close the shades after lunch everyday due to the slight glare on my dual screens.

(kind of a repeat, I know, but worth repeating...)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 9, 2014)

I purchased two monitor stands for my dual screens to help prevent my habit of slouching...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 9, 2014)

I need to get back to work...


----------



## goodal (Jan 10, 2014)

My thumb hurts from playing basketball last night...


----------



## Supe (Jan 10, 2014)

This protein shake tastes like balls.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't sleep very well last night. Granted, I was still buzzing pretty good from a co-worker's going away party...


----------



## goodal (Jan 13, 2014)

I washed both cars Saturday and its raining today.

(my weather app lied to me).


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Jan 13, 2014)

My garbage pickup service sometimes lays my trashcan down on the curb instead of upright on the sidewalk.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Jan 13, 2014)

Our plotter takes up to 2 min to warm up before printing out a drawing first thing in the morning.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 14, 2014)

The ski resort where I am planning to vacation doesn't have much snow.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2014)

envirotex said:


> The ski resort where I am planning to vacation doesn't have much snow.


Which one would that be?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 25, 2014)

This sucks, the battery on my tablet is almost dead.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)

my snow blower has a flat tire.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

the baby's swing, bouncer, and play mat are all playing creepy music because the 4 D batteries that each take are low on juice...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> my snow blower has a flat tire.




My air compressor has a flat tire...

(ironic or first world?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > my snow blower has a flat tire.
> ...


The tires for my air compressor are always flat. I will fill them with air when I need to move it around, and without any doubt they will be flat next time I need it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Need to build 2 server rack style PCs. But they need to have XP on them. ldman:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

I have to drive the family somewhere for spring break since the plane is down for some unscheduled maintenance.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2014)

My cell phone doesn't have a very good signal at my house


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

My fridge isnt big enough for all the food i but at the grocery store


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't put my four cars inside my three car garage


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

I had to pay additional taxes this year...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

My hot tub isn't working


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

I wasn't able to carpool with Mrs Dex like I normally do, and instead had to drive my Camaro in the snow.


----------



## Supe (Apr 3, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I can't put my four cars inside my three car garage






I can't put five cars in my two car garage.

Also, my bottled water tastes a bit plasticy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

The only time I get vowels in Words with Friends is when all 7 letters are vowels...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 7, 2014)

My hair dryer broke, and I couldn't find a new one with all of the options that I wanted plus the auto-winding cord-keeper.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

I ran out of home heating oil, had to go buy 10 gals of diesel and re-prime my furnace


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 7, 2014)

The rental car company only had a Challenger with a V6.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't open the Game of Thrones thread because I haven't seen this week's episode yet (was going to go to a neighbor's house to watch, but his kids were sick).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 7, 2014)

^ I'll just send you the file.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 7, 2014)

Neighbors DVR'd it and are waiting to watch it with us later this week, but I'd certainly like a digital copy to go with season's 1-3...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

My 8 gb memory card on my phone is full and I need to buy a larger one.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 7, 2014)

My new disposer is too quiet. We have to turn the TV down to see if is working.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

My company only gave me 3 weeks paid vacation this year


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

I really hate when I ask someone a question via PM on Facebook, and it's marked as "seen" but there isn't a response.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Apr 15, 2014)

Of the forty pairs of shoes that I own, which one to wear. Daily first world problems...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 22, 2014)

My twitter account got hacked.


----------



## goodal (Apr 22, 2014)

So did my Hotmail. Now everyone is emailing to ask why I sent them some weird link.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2014)

envirotex said:


> My twitter account got hacked.






goodal said:


> So did my Hotmail. Now everyone is emailing to ask why I sent them some weird link.




Both of you would do well to activate 2-step authentication. Excellent added security. I use Hotmail for my business as I do Twitter. Ever since instituting 2-step authentication, I have yet to experience any issues of that nature. :thumbs:


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 22, 2014)

Got upgraded to first class on my flight to Vegas, but they gave me the crappy bulkhead seat.


----------



## csb (Apr 22, 2014)

My running clothes were too matchy matchy this morning.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Master Boot Record is messed up on this laptop. Will not boot up Win7.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 22, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > My twitter account got hacked.
> ...


I have that on my Microsoft accounts because the kids use them...This is the first time I've been hacked on twitter and I've had the account since 2007...I may not have been hacked though. It may have been twitter making me change my password.

Anyway, the unfinshed leather on my strappy sandals irritates the skin inbetween my toes if I wear them too long.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2014)

When I upgraded the toe rods on my Camaro, I now need to take the car in for an alignment.

One of the rear tires on the car has a nasty cut and now I have to replace it.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't park in the front side of the parking decks without hitting my ski rack.. Have to drive around to the backside


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't seem to find the time to get everything done that's needs to be done before my two week vacation.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 23, 2014)

I have too many calculators here at work. I never know which one to use.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> When I upgraded the toe rods on my


Are they connected to the feet??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2014)

Rear axle. Close enough.


----------



## csb (Apr 25, 2014)

My new birkenstocks make the front of my legs sore.

Oops, sorry. That's #whitepeopleproblems


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 12, 2014)

I am now 3 episodes behind on Game of Thrones. Stupid neighbor being busy (He has HBO).


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2014)

^ want me to host them online for you?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 12, 2014)

As much as I'd like to see them, I know he isn't watching them either. We agreed that none of us will watch if one can't make it.


----------



## akwooly (May 24, 2014)

Should have bought 22" wheels for my wife's Denali instead of 20".


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 24, 2014)

My phone just went to a new software version and now the bluetooth connection in my truck isn't working quite right.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2014)

Today is the only available day the windshield replacement company had available and it's starting to rain. How the hell am I supposed to get a new windshield before Comiccon?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2014)

^ why do you need a new windshield?


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Today is the only available day the windshield replacement company had available and it's starting to rain. How the hell am I supposed to get a new windshield before Comiccon?




Packing tape.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Today is the only available day the windshield replacement company had available and it's starting to rain. How the hell am I supposed to get a new windshield before Comiccon?


easy to take it to their shop and not deal with them coming to you business....its cheaper if you take it to them anyways


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ why do you need a new windshield?


It's about 4 years old and pitted to hell. There are at least 5 major rock chips and a couple of them are un-repairable. Most windshields only last a couple years here in CO with all the sand, gravel, and temp swings. Plus, I want it to look good for the show.



snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Today is the only available day the windshield replacement company had available and it's starting to rain. How the hell am I supposed to get a new windshield before Comiccon?
> ...


Insurance is paying for it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 17, 2014)

I have to meet a vendor for drinks and dinner at Hooters this afternoon at 5.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 17, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I have to meet a vendor for drinks and dinner at Hooters this afternoon at 5.


do you always have vendors bring you to hooters?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > I have to meet a vendor for drinks and dinner at Hooters this afternoon at 5.
> ...


Your vendors don't take you out to dinner at Hooters??


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 17, 2014)

I work for the state, that would be a bribe.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 17, 2014)

A $15.00 bribe won't get you very far, and I am sure that none of our government leaders would ever take a bribe??


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 17, 2014)

T&amp;A have gotten many government leaders in trouble. Good thing I'm not a leader though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 23, 2014)

The website for my HOA billing is worthless. I have to remember multiple passwords/pins/security questions to log in, but then I have to enter my account number, bill amount, payment information, HOA district info. The only thing that stupid website remembers is my name and address. Without the snail-mailed invoice, the website is worthless.

What a pain in the ass.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 9, 2014)

It's going to take a week to get an invoice for my kids' YTD preschool tuition. Since it's mid-year this means I have $2,500 sitting around in a Dependent Care Reimbursement Account that could be growing in a 529 account instead while the market is going gangbusters.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2014)

The suspension of my Camaro is noisy with the new parts. I may have to take it apart and reinstall it again.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 9, 2014)

A moose tangled with my electric fence yesterday morning and I had to replace a couple fence posts before leaving for work.

(I nearly forgot about this thread...)


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2014)

My soda was slightly flat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 9, 2014)

they put ice in my diet coke this morning....its cold enough without it


----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2014)

Falling asleep at my desk and I had to walk down the hall to get a diet coke.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.neoncantina.com/middle-class-problems/?utm_content=buffer0e299&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_source=facebook.com&amp;utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

My wireless HDMI transmitter/receiver manufacturer claim there is no driver support for Win 8.1. ldman:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> My wireless HDMI transmitter/receiver manufacturer claim there is no driver support for Win 8.1. ldman:


Yup. 8.1 changed the way the video controller functions and the device won't work. But the mfr is offering to replace it at a 50% discount. Which is pretty generous considering MS caused the issue.

Need to make preparations so I can stream NFL games. You know because there STILL is no single comprehensive football package that would allow me to see games Thurs. - Mon. And it's 2014... :facepalm:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 19, 2014)

My grandfather's roll-top desk (built in the mid-70's) isn't big enough to encase my 21" monitor.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 20, 2014)

Strolling the aisles of Wally world tonight, I could't help but think: "who buys the majority of this crap? It's all so cheaply made."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2015)

My 2-day Amazon Prime shipment of computer parts is delayed... &lt;smh&gt;

I'd like my prime membership fee pro-rated this year.....thank you very little.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2015)

The HVAC fan in my car squeaks at low speeds. $80 if I fix it myself or $225 if the dealership does it.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> My 2-day Amazon Prime shipment of computer parts is delayed... &lt;smh&gt;
> 
> I'd like my prime membership fee pro-rated this year.....thank you very little.






The weather also f*cked up two of my Prime shipments.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Supe said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > My 2-day Amazon Prime shipment of computer parts is delayed... &lt;smh&gt;
> ...


Mine is coming from NC apparently. LOL


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2015)

And my doggie door mat is probably sitting on a Wisconsin runway.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 20, 2015)

My box lunch on the field trip for the conference I'm attending this week has an oatmeal raisin cookie in it.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't winterized the boat yet!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2015)

I can't spam the 10k. They expect me to work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2015)

The Unread Content button is fucked up and I have to browse the forums the old fashioned way.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Still can't change my screen name.


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 12, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Still can't change my screen name.


Ken 3.1 ?


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 12, 2015)

can't see who liked my posts.


----------



## itinerant (Nov 12, 2015)

My tab dosent play videos properly.


----------



## studenygreg (Nov 12, 2015)

SharePoint keeps losing my excel sheets.


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 17, 2015)

My hands are too small for my iPhone 6s and I keep straining my thumb.


----------



## itinerant (Nov 17, 2015)

I have to drive my car for a long 5 mins to get water for the wife.


----------



## P-E (Nov 18, 2015)

I feel your pain.  The best beer store in this town as rated on Yelp was closed so I had to drive another 6 min to the second best beer store.  What a hassle.


----------



## thekzieg (Nov 18, 2015)

I forgot to put on earrings today and now I feel like a slob.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 27, 2015)

My monitor at home is only 19" and isn't as high of a resolution as my work computer so I can show as many columns in my Excel spreadsheets.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 1, 2015)

Been working at the same place for over 4 years and my boss still sometimes spells my name wrong.


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2015)

Been working here for nearly 8 and they still can't pronounce my last name, which is only four letters long...


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 2, 2015)

The spam thread got shut down and now I have nowhere to post memes and gifs.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

thekzieg said:


> The spam thread got shut down and now I have nowhere to post memes and gifs.


sucks doesnt it


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 2, 2015)

glockjacket said:


> sucks doesnt it


I blame you.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

thekzieg said:


> I blame you.


That seems unfair


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 2, 2015)

glockjacket said:


> That seems unfair


Fox told us to.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 2, 2015)

thekzieg said:


> Fox told us to.


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

My internet is slow.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2015)

My new android tablet can't be rooted for bloatware removal.


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 4, 2015)

My new Keurig 2.0 won't recognize generic K-cups.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 4, 2015)

I love eggnog too much.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 4, 2015)

^^^Same.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2015)

My final project is STILL not done.



blybrook PE said:


> My new android tablet can't be rooted for bloatware removal.


Bly bly, everything can be rooted with enough effort.    Which one is it out of curiosity?



envirotex said:


> ^^^Same.


Rule breaker!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2015)

The fuel fill line for the plow truck leaks more fuel than goes into the tank...



knight1fox3 said:


> My final project is STILL not done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asus ZenPad C7 that I took as partial trade for a CL sale. Even XDA forums draw a blank. Closest I can get results in this screen:







Mainly took it so I have something small that works properly with Torque and my OBD II reader.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 7, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> My final project is STILL not done.
> 
> Bly bly, everything can be rooted with enough effort.    Which one is it out of curiosity?
> 
> Rule breaker!


In trouble for breaking rules on an internet forum.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 7, 2015)

The spring force on my new mechanical keyboard is too low.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2015)

I had to submit my expense report 4 times before it was accepted.


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Dec 9, 2015)

My scantron machine is too slow


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 9, 2015)

Pressing return in the reply space takes me down two lines instead of one.


----------



## TomMechanical (Dec 10, 2015)

My boats stereo doesn't have remote control at the helm.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 10, 2015)

They lowered my travel per diem from "reasonable expenses" to a hard limit of $200 per day.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 10, 2015)

My mouse wheel started skipping down half a page when I scroll.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 11, 2015)

The "R" on my keyboard doesn't always work.


----------



## itinerant (Dec 15, 2015)

The sun is too bright, even in winter, I have to wear sunglasses while driving to work.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the Eng. Board to cash my check. It's very stressful.


----------



## itinerant (Dec 18, 2015)

The veggie lo mein from the Chinese take-out wasn't warm enough. I didn't get value for my money and that is making me mad as hell.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 18, 2015)

Cold chinese food just isn't anywhere near as good as cold pizza...


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2015)

I didn't get to the theater for Star Wars early enough and had to sit in an end seat


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Only 1 person in my office saw Star Wars besides me and he is on a different floor.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 23, 2015)

I've had to avoid social media for an entire week because I haven't seen the new Star Wars yet and don't want to see any spoilers.  Even when going to the bathroom.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2016)

The new hard drive I "need" is $300.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 22, 2016)

A bird shit on my car literally a dozen times the day after I washed it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> The new hard drive I "need" is $300.


I was only able to get $100 off said drive.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 24, 2016)

I bricked my 8 year old motherboard by updating the BIOS.


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2016)

We only have the big post-it notes, and I prefer the medium square ones.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a dozen fit-bits I just bought on ebay from Clemson, SC and no one wants them.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 4, 2016)

I don't have a fitbit, so I just have to use my phone to track my activity.


----------



## scatsob (May 4, 2016)

30 days of the year I get paid to do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2016)

I'm having a challenging time getting my Camaro imported to New Zealand because the aftermarket exhaust I installed is too loud.


----------



## southernbelle (May 4, 2016)

My window office sometimes gets too hot.

I just got a nail in the tire of my new car and now I have to get it plugged.


----------



## Rebelry09 (May 5, 2016)

The lights automatically turn off in the men's room at work if you've been in there too long, so sometimes I have to get up, open the door and wave my hand so the lights will turn back on.


----------



## JHW 3d (May 5, 2016)

I'm running out of space on my DVR and need to delete episodes of Modern Family I've already watched but was hoping to keep a bit longer.


----------



## Rebelry09 (May 6, 2016)

Walked to get lunch and back.... forgot to put on my fitbit and now in second place for daily competition... (sorry MD test takers).


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2016)

Had to eat lunch slowly so as not to sully my pristine white dress shirt.


----------



## Louisdaboois (May 11, 2016)

There are too many bugs when I turn on my pool lights and my outside TV at night..


----------



## envirotex (Aug 6, 2016)

I had spend last night cleaning out my closet so that I could get a new super-efficient HVAC unit installed today because that's the only access to the attic space for the downstairs furnace and return air. 

With a thermostat that I can control with my phone...


----------



## jijir83 (Aug 7, 2016)

Bought 5 new outfits for my 5-day trip because I have 3 months of laundry that won't do itself and the stuff in my closet is too dressy. It's interesting though... because when I lived in a 3rd world country my laundry was always done somehow and had a newly made outfit almost every Sunday. Mmmm...

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Aug 10, 2016)

I got a promotion and a huge raise at a plant closer to my house without even applying, now I don't get to listen to morning radio show on my long commute


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 11, 2016)

glockjacket said:


> I got a promotion and a huge raise at a plant closer to my house without even applying, now I don't get to listen to morning radio show on my long commute


Condolences.


----------



## DuckFlats (Aug 11, 2016)

I touched this frog when opening my full sized beer fridge...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2016)

that looks more like a toad than a frog, but all the same EEWWWEEE


----------



## DuckFlats (Aug 12, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> that looks more like a toad than a frog, but all the same EEWWWEEE


I think it's a pinewoods tree frog. Whatever it is, it better be eating mosquitos.


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 22, 2016)

The scroll wheel on my mouse started jumping when I scroll up, so I had to get a new mouse. The new one has a different hand-feel, and the page-back button on the LH side is hard to press.


----------



## goodal (Aug 23, 2016)

Drafters computer started acting up, so we all have to get new workstations.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2016)

goodal said:


> Drafters computer started acting up, so we all have to get new workstations.


----------



## goodal (Aug 24, 2016)

Refrigerator is so full on grocery day I cant get to the pickle jar without putting 4 gallons of milk on the floor.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 24, 2016)

goodal said:


> Refrigerator is so full on grocery day I cant get to the pickle jar without putting 4 gallons of milk on the floor.


That's a lot of milk??


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 25, 2016)

It does a body good!


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2016)

Sure it does!  Just ask those who have partaken in the "milk challenge"!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2016)

Western Digital released a new NAS type 8TB hard drive and I just recently got the 6TB drive. Naturally I need to upgrade now.


----------



## goodal (Aug 25, 2016)

4 gallons every week and we are usually out before grocery day.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2016)

the DVD player in my jeep does not play Blu Ray DVD's


----------



## envirotex (Sep 25, 2016)

After replacing my cracked screen, I have to turn my smartphone sideways to see my screen while I'm wearing my polarized sunglasses.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 26, 2016)

A vendor is taking us to the Ga-Tenn game this weekend, and I don't know what to wear for the 3- day event??


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 28, 2017)

The copper drain pipes under my kitchen sink have started leaking. Therefore I can't use this sink or the dishwasher. I have to carry my dirty dishes down to the finished basement's kitchen to be HAND washed.

I can't continue to live like this.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

I had to set up my finger print scanner on my new galaxy s8 TWICE for the same finger because it's hard to hold the phone, touch the scanner, and not press any other buttons.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2017)

I need to have my Camaro towed to the local inspection facility to get license plates because NZ does not recognize out of country plates.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I need to have my Camaro towed to the local inspection facility to get license plates because NZ does not recognize out of country plates.


How far is it?  Go for it!

Not for anything but does everybody have to tow their unregistered car to the inspection station prior to getting it registered?  That's pretty backwards.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2017)

Vehicles are registered before you buy them from the dealership and the plates stay with them for the life of the car. They don't do the 30-60 day temp tags like in the US. And since you can't just drive the car from another state/country (they only have one plate for the whole country instead of state-based tags), you will never see anything other than NZ plates. 

Because I didn't buy my car locally, it needs to be inspected to ensure it meets local laws before it can be registered. So technically, I have to have it towed to the inspection facility and once it passes then I'll be able to buy plates for it. Then, cars need to have a Warrant of Fitness inspection every 2 years (longer if purchased new) in order to renew plates. Additionally, NZ laws require all cars to be right-hand drive, so I had to apply for an exemption permit to avoid having to convert it. They only allocate 500 permits per year and they were out by the time I got the paperwork done last year, so I had to reapply at the beginning of 2017.


----------



## User1 (Oct 11, 2017)

I read that as Walmart of Fitness and i was like uh. ok. 

Company provides us with iPads (or a $350 credit toward an "upgraded" model) to use for whatever we want - ideally to aid us in our work and being mobile and paperless, but I also use mine for a lot of chromecasting. We're doing a company wide upgrade and I hate apple products but that's what we get and now I have to decide what to use the $350 allowance for. iPad regular (no extra cost to me), iPad Pro 10.5 with apple pencil (probably about 450 extra), iPad Pro 12.8 with apple pencil (about 600 extra). I can probably get 200-250 out of my current iPad Air 2 on ebay (it's in baller condition and I have the original box)

but what do I dooooooo


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't have the time to take the boat out.


----------



## User1 (Oct 13, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I don't have the time to take the boat out.


That's what he said.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

It's Friday, we're having office pizza later, and they've finally trimmed the trees outside our office...  But now they're shredding the branches and it's loud.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2017)

Took the Camaro out of the garage yesterday to get it cleaned up before taking it in for the inspection. A bird shit on it in the 2 minutes it was parked outside while I took the towels back to the house.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Took the Camaro out of the garage yesterday to get it cleaned up before taking it in for the inspection. A bird shit on it in the 2 minutes it was parked outside while I took the towels back to the house.


Does that reduce the total amount of available HP then? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2017)

Everyone knows a clean car gains 10hp.  20hp if it's professionally cleaned.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 15, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Took the Camaro out of the garage yesterday to get it cleaned up before taking it in for the inspection. A bird shit on it in the 2 minutes it was parked outside while I took the towels back to the house.


I hope you killed it.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 15, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Vehicles are registered before you buy them from the dealership and the plates stay with them for the life of the car. They don't do the 30-60 day temp tags like in the US. And since you can't just drive the car from another state/country (they only have one plate for the whole country instead of state-based tags), you will never see anything other than NZ plates.
> 
> Because I didn't buy my car locally, it needs to be inspected to ensure it meets local laws before it can be registered. So technically, I have to have it towed to the inspection facility and once it passes then I'll be able to buy plates for it. Then, cars need to have a Warrant of Fitness inspection every 2 years (longer if purchased new) in order to renew plates. Additionally, NZ laws require all cars to be right-hand drive, so I had to apply for an exemption permit to avoid having to convert it. They only allocate 500 permits per year and they were out by the time I got the paperwork done last year, so I had to reapply at the beginning of 2017.


Don't they buy/sell used cars?

have you seen any RHD camaros yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes, they buy/sell cars used all the time. The first car we bought when we got here was used. When we bought it, the dealer will tell you how many months are left on the plates and when the next inspection is due. Some dealerships will pay for the inspection/plate renewal if it's within a few months. Almost every car that is imported to NZ for sale is new because of the import tax laws in place. The ones that are used are typically imported by immigrants bringing them when they move here or collectors after a specific vehicle. They all have to go through the same process I did (although not all have to go through the left-hand permit process).

Then, when it comes to being left-hand drive, only cars older than 1992 and cars that meet a very specific criteria can be granted permits. Everything else is either "off-road use only" (like a race car) or forced to convert. Here's a list of vehicles that got permitted this year (almost all American high-performance cars):

https://www.nzta.govt.nz/assets/resources/factsheets/12/docs/lhdvo-list.pdf

I have only seen about a dozen Camaros here in NZ and only one was RHD. There is a company in Australia who does the conversion, but it's stupid expensive.

https://www.motormag.com.au/news/1703/right-hand-drive-chevrolet-camaro-zl1-available-for-150k


----------



## User1 (Oct 16, 2017)

When I met up with a friend in Sydney I kept going to the wrong/right side of the car and he kept restating that he's not letting me drive and I never learned. My travel buddies rented a car and ran into a parked car, in a parking lot... So I'm OK with not driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 16, 2017)

interesting that they list specific years for the permits as opposed to models?  if you have a car that's not listed can you apply to have it added to the list?


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> *interesting that they list specific years for the permits* as opposed to models?  if you have a car that's not listed can you apply to have it added to the list?


25 years typically governs a lot of the import/export laws.  Expect to see a lot more RHD Japanese cars making their way to the states in the next few years.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 16, 2017)

My daughter's dentist appointment conflicts with her marching band photo session.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm not sure what to upgrade first, desktop PC, laptop, server, or tablet.


----------



## User1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I still need help deciding what (STUPID APPLE) ipad pro product to upgrade to. anyone have advice? storage options go from 64 to 256 to 512. wheres the 128 love? I can't get the 12.9 because it's not available in rose gold (readink)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I still need help deciding what (STUPID APPLE) ipad pro product to upgrade to. anyone have advice? storage options go from 64 to 256 to 512. wheres the 128 love? I can't get the 12.9 because it's not available in rose gold (readink)


Here, get this one:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

256.

Not my problem per se, but there is an office upstairs that is closed literally close to half of the time. And it's a darned shame, because even when the lights are on, I don't see them playing their Street Fighter II (previously Ms. Pac Man) arcade game very much. It's always on, but definitely perpetually underused during normal business hours.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> interesting that they list specific years for the permits as opposed to models?  if you have a car that's not listed can you apply to have it added to the list?


Those were just the cars that had applied for and were given permits. They post it as a reference as to what has been approved in the past but not necessarily an exhaustive list.

Basically the car has to be either:


20+ years old       -OR-

Meet 3 out of the 4 following criteria:

Manufactured as a 2-door coupe or convertible (done)

Manufactured as a "high performance" vehicle (done)

Limited production (under 20k per model year) (nope)

Identified as a collector's vehicle (barely)


Evidence of each has to be provided (usually a photograph of the vehicle is sufficient), but the collector's vehicle evidence is via a recognized publication (like Car &amp; Driver). I was able to find an article that listed the Camaro as a "future collectible", and it's a fairly well-known article with the agency because everyone who applies with a Camaro uses it.


----------



## Madpiper (Dec 9, 2017)

The a-holes in the free sample lines at Costco. Raaaaaaaage!!!! :brickwall:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2017)

My company credit card is an American Express and isn't accepted at several restaurants when I'm out traveling for work, so I have to use my own check card to float the money until I can expense it.


----------



## User1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> My company credit card is an American Express and isn't accepted at several restaurants when I'm out traveling for work, so I have to use my own check card to float the money until I can expense it.


CHECK CARD?!?! as in you don't get points for this expenditure? I suggest getting a card that you get points for this!!!!!!!!!!!111one


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2017)

My fraud detection on my credit card kept denying the auto charges from when I tried to add a credit card account to purchase bitcoins.


----------



## Voomie (Dec 13, 2017)

My company doesn't have an espresso machine, just nasty Folgers coffee.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 13, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> CHECK CARD?!?! as in you don't get points for this expenditure? I suggest getting a card that you get points for this!!!!!!!!!!!111one


Forget credit cards. I gave up that shit when I left the US.


----------



## User1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Forget credit cards. I gave up that shit when I left the US.


Fired. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 15, 2017)

I won concert tickets from the radio again, but wasn't paying attention to when the show is and it's on NYE. I already have plans (out of the area) for New Year's this year. Oops.


----------



## User1 (Dec 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I won concert tickets from the radio again, but wasn't paying attention to when the show is and it's on NYE. I already have plans (out of the area) for New Year's this year. Oops.


gift them to someone for xmas!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> gift them to someone for xmas!


I am unsure how to access them but to show up at the box office the day of the show with my I.D. in hand.


----------



## User1 (Dec 18, 2017)

ah. in that case, i would let the radio know you're unable to attend and see if you can change the pickup person or have them rerelease to someone who can go.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I am unsure how to access them but to show up at the box office the day of the show with my I.D. in hand.


@tj_PE can pick the tickets up for you.  @csb thinks you're the same person anyway.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> @tj_PE can pick the tickets up for you.  @csb thinks you're the same person anyway.


Wait a minute...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2018)

My phone and internet services are down at home. How can I live without the internet? I can't watch Netflix. My daughters can't watch YouTube. I'm afraid someone isn't going to survive the weekend. 

Edit: 

A Clash of Clans war is starting today too. I'm going to miss out on the war loot.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> My phone and internet services are down at home. How can I live without the internet? I can't watch Netflix. My daughters can't watch YouTube. I'm afraid someone isn't going to survive the weekend.


No cellular data either?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> No cellular data either?


My dumb phone doesn't do cellular data. We're going to use my wife's phone as a hot spot.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> My dumb phone doesn't do cellular data. We're going to use my wife's phone as a hot spot.


That's a 3rd world problem.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 5, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> My phone and internet services are down at home. How can I live without the internet? I can't watch Netflix. My daughters can't watch YouTube. I'm afraid someone isn't going to survive the weekend.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> A Clash of Clans war is starting today too. I'm going to miss out on the war loot.


Lol if the internet goes down at my office, everyone leaves.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Lol if the internet goes down at my office, everyone leaves.


Makes sense. If there's no internet, how would you waste time?


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2019)

My mid-day snack pork rinds tasted burnt.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 18, 2019)

My upcoming flight doesn't offer reclining exit row seating


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2019)

I forgot to refrigerate my sparkling waters so I have no cold cans for this morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 19, 2019)

Starbucks isn't taking mobile orders today so now I need to wait in line.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2019)

The minivan I got for free needs new tires.


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 5, 2019)

The (food item) trash bag our principals take out every day (cause they're awesome) is already gone, and I have trash.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 5, 2019)

I have to eat kale salad today because I forgot to pack quinoa salad.  GOD THIS IS HORRIBLE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 6, 2019)

I brought homemade lunch, but we also have a vendor lunch and learn so they're bringing tacos, so there's too much food and I don't know what to eat.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 13, 2019)

I have to manually disable Bluetooth on my phone so that my earphones can pair with my fitbit versa during workout.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Motion smoothing is the factory default setting for all of my TV inputs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

I have too many former colleagues in town wanting to buy me lunch.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2019)

My current laptop is too big and typing is difficult on the keyboard.


----------



## Austenite (Dec 9, 2019)

Can’t login to my Netflix account.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 9, 2019)

metallurgist said:


> Can’t login to my Netflix account.


Translated: your parent/sibling/cousin/friend changed their password and haven’t told the new one to you.


----------



## Austenite (Dec 11, 2019)

Updated iPhone to the latest iOS.

But then can’t sync it without the latest iTunes app.

But can’t update iTunes without the latest MacOS.

But can’t update MacOS won’t without the latest Mac hardware specs.

But can’t upgrade the hardware because it’s not upgradable or longer supported by Apple.

So, now my 2008 MacBook can’t sync with my iPhone!

(MacBook still works as a computer. iPhone still works as a phone. But that’s not the problem.)


----------



## KentuckyKid (Dec 11, 2019)

metallurgist said:


> Updated iPhone to the latest iOS.
> 
> But then can’t sync it without the latest iTunes app.
> 
> ...


ahhh man - that’s so dumb


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

Installed Spotify.

Added an Outlaw Country station.

It played Luke Bryan.

I uninstalled Spotify.


----------



## BabaYaga (Dec 17, 2019)

Avocados are not ready


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 18, 2019)

BabaYaga said:


> Avocados are not ready


and by the time you get home from work today, they will be overripe


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2020)

My work phone battery is on the decline, but I'm not eligible for a free upgrade until late July.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 4, 2020)

I have to renew my PE license for the first time. My work will pay for it, and no CPDs are required since I haven't been licensed for a full year yet.

But still... renewal paperwork and expense report paperwork.


----------



## Roarbark (Feb 5, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have to renew my PE license for the first time. My work will pay for it, and no CPDs are required since I haven't been licensed for a full year yet.
> 
> But still... renewal paperwork and expense report paperwork.


Thanks for putting this into my mind. I'll be renewing first time as well .
I guess I have to play the game too.... 

A friend is coming by for dinner (which is waiting for us in a magic super-cold metal box in my kitchen) tonight, but his handheld, portable, wireless communication device (which we normally use to speak over long distances) is dying so we have to decide on an actual time instead of playing it by ear.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2020)

I was supposed to go to Guns N Roses tonight.....

:holyness:

But some guy had to eat a Fried Chicken / Bat Wing. - Wonder if they are good with buffalo sauce?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2020)

Barista put so much ice in my ice coffee it broke my straw when I inserted it into the lid


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 14, 2020)

The Dunkin mobile order app was having issues this morning and I accidentally ordered two large iced coffees.


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> The Dunkin mobile order app was having issues this morning and I accidentally ordered two large iced coffees.


That's not even a problem, never mind a first world problem.


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2020)

My cookies and cream protein shake tastes too similar to the vanilla.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 9, 2021)

Everytime I open a new box of work Kleenex, the perforated seams never break cleanly. Everytime.


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Everytime I open a new box of work Kleenex, the perforated seams never break cleanly. Everytime.


Don't even get me started on boxes of macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 8, 2021)

Boiled maple sap all day. Checked it with a hydrometer... not done.


----------



## Dothracki PE (May 10, 2021)

Bought too much alcohol for Mother's Day and hardly anyone drank any.


----------



## pbrme (May 19, 2021)

When you bite into a strawberry and get stink bug.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 28, 2021)

I had chips n salsa, but ran out of tortilla chips on Saturday. I had pita chips n hummus, but ran out of hummus on Sunday. So now I'm just eating pita chips n salsa and it's weird.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 30, 2021)

I had two cross Atlantic flights this last week. There wasn't complimentary food or snacks on either flight.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2021)

I got a 24 hour Facebook ban for inciting violence by posting one of Milton's quotes from "Office Space".


----------



## pbrme (Aug 27, 2021)

Chips and dip are manufactured poorly. The dip is always in a jar too tight to fit your hand in when it gets low, which coincidently is right around the same time you reach in the bag and hit the smaller diameter chip layers. An exercise in futility. If there are any engineers on here who work for Frito Lay, please look into this.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 27, 2021)

Just had to clear US customs to leave a US territory by a US customs agent on a flight that doesn't land in a foreign nation (we land in Hawaii). Then I'll get to go thru US customs again in order to re-enter the US. My passport was never stamped as leaving the US. 

Doesn't make any sense...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 27, 2021)

Also, the ol' eight hot dogs in a pack versus six buns in a bag conundrum (trap?)!


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Also, the ol' eight hot dogs in a pack versus six buns in a bag conundrum (trap?)!


We've gone next level and started buying 12 packs of each.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 18, 2021)

I hate it when I sit down for office lunch, pop in my ear buds, push play on something to watch, layout my lunch items and just as I get ready to take a bite a commercial comes on. Really harshes my gnar.


----------



## Supe (Nov 8, 2021)

I bought a small pair of computer speakers to play background music on my work laptop, but the little indicator light was distracting, forcing me to spend 60 seconds to cut out a small black vinyl sticker to hide it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 8, 2021)

I wanted to have a protein shake, but there was...


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2021)

FedEx moved my delivery date up, had the package on the truck, the truck drove past my house, didn't deliver the package, and then notified me that the package will now be delivered late.


----------



## steel (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm bored working from home today. That's it. That's the post.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 13, 2022)

I got upgraded to first class in my flight home. Except I am still sharing a row with someone else. There are 9 people on the flight.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 13, 2022)

The battery on my Samsung smart watch doesn't last very long.


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2022)

My replacement vertical ergonomic mouse is smaller and less comfortable than the broken one, and they don't make the old one anymore.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 24, 2022)

Supe said:


> My replacement vertical ergonomic mouse is smaller and less comfortable than the broken one, and they don't make the old one anymore.


I bought one of those when i was working from home. It won't fit on the keyboard tray here at the office (too tall).


----------



## pbrme (Jan 24, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> I bought one of those when i was working from home. It won't fit on the keyboard tray here at the office (too tall).


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2022)

Mrs. Supe got mad about me blowing through all our K-cups, so now I moved our full sized coffee pot into my home office, but I feel like it doesn't get the coffee as hot as the Keurig did.


----------



## Supe (Jan 27, 2022)

New area rug hasn't even been in the home office for 24 hours and it is already caked in muddy paw prints.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2022)

sounds like you need to invest in those ruggable rugs...just toss it in the washer


----------



## Supe (Jan 27, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> sounds like you need to invest in those ruggable rugs...just toss it in the washer


I looked into them, but they didn't get great feedback in regards to staying flat and color retention. So I just buy cheap area rugs and toss every couple years, and vaccum/wet vac as needed.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2022)

My 3d printer requires lots of maintenance to get things to print. How do people live like this?


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2022)

matt267 PE said:


> My 3d printer requires lots of maintenance to get things to print. How do people live like this?



Throw it out when it clogs and replace it. Don't maintain it like some peasant.


----------



## steel (Apr 11, 2022)

Today I offended a stranger on the internet and they think life is way too serious. It's not like any of us are gonna make it out alive!


----------



## simon mugo (Apr 27, 2022)

YMZ PE said:


> Post your trivial first world problems until we hit 1k.
> 
> My first first world problem: brainstorming spamfest ideas with Knightfox for weeks and coming up with nothing. Oh wait...


My first world problem was reading through PLC ladder - The Engineering Projects to make a PLC ladder diagram throughout the night for a project that was to be delivered to a client only for the thugs to attack me and steal everything from my house. It was really horrible


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2022)

@simon mugo that’s truly terrible!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 10, 2022)

The Starbucks I usually go to wasn't taking mobile orders this morning so I had to go to the other one that was a block further away.


----------

